# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Side Effects Coming Off HGH??

## mrpower

I had been using HGH 2 Iu every day for almost a year. I tapered down to 1 iu for a few weeks then off. It has been a month and I'm experiencing Dizzyness, heavy breathing, and my heart beat feels funny. Have been to the DR and everything checks ok!! Advice?????

----------


## Gear

I have never came across sides as such from HGH. Are you using insulin ? Those sides def sound like insulin side effects more than anything else. HGH @ 2IU is a pretty low dose, how beneficial did you find that?

-Gear

----------


## mrpower

Gear, I have never used slin. I am 42 years old and wanted the 2 IU of HGH for mainly anti aging and fat burning. It made me feel better and did do some fat burning, but not that much. Thanks!! MP

----------


## mrpower

Gear, I have never used slin. I am 42 years old and wanted the 2 IU of HGH for mainly anti aging and fat burning. It made me feel better and did do some fat burning, but not that much. Thanks!! MP

----------


## steroid-peptides

When you come off hGH, it's a good idea to use either GHRP-6 or Hexarelin. Both of them stimulate your body to produce more GH, while production is lagging from your hGH cycle. Think of them like PCT for hGH.

----------


## fred9

heavy breathing/heart beat is a common side effect from low-HGH..so i guess your endo-HGH isn't producing the amount of HGH which it should be..have u also tested ur thyroid levels?!

ghrp6 would maybe help...should work weel for post-hgh-therapy

----------


## mrpower

How much and how long would you use GHRP6?? Thanks, MP

----------


## fred9

> How much and how long would you use GHRP6?? Thanks, MP


ask SP.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## goose

> When you come off hGH, it's a good idea to use either GHRP-6 or Hexarelin. Both of them stimulate your body to produce more GH, while production is lagging from your hGH cycle. Think of them like PCT for hGH.




Sounds good :Wink/Grin:  


Could you please post studies....

----------


## steroid-peptides

> Sounds good 
> 
> 
> Could you please post studies....


Here are two studies. One shows that GHRP-6 increases Gh secretion, and the other showing that Hexarelin does so as well. Let me know if you need more (although I believe several have already been posted in this forum). 

*Interaction of the novel GH secretagogue hexarelin with GHRH in regulating the secretion of GH by cultured human pituitary somatotrophinomas in vitro.*

_Liu Q, Lei T, Liu K, Lin W, Adams EF. 
Department of Pediatrics, Xiehe Hospital, Tongji Medical University, Wuhan 430022._

The effects of the novel GH-releasing hexapeptide, Hexarelin, on the secretion of GH in cultured human pituitary somatotrophinomas was further investigated. *Hexarelin (20 nmol/L) strongly stimulated GH secretion,* which could be reduced by phloretin, but not by RP-cAMPS, an inhibitor of protein kinase A (PKA). (Ac-Tyr1,D-Arg2)-GRF(1-29)-NH2 failed to block the effects of Hexarelin but completely abolished the stimulation of GH secretion exerted by GHRH. When added alone to somatotrophinoma cell cultures, Hexarelin had no effect on cAMP levels, but it potentiated the stimulatory effects of GHRH. These results demonstrated that Hexarelin could directly stimulate GH secretion by human pituitary somatotrophs PKC-dependently, which might be contributed to the activation of the PI transduction system. In addition, Hexarelin could interact with GHRH on the adenylyl cyclase system.

Growth hormone releasing peptide (GHRP-6) stimulates phosphatidylinositol (PI) turnover in human pituitary somatotroph cells.Lei T, Buchfelder M, Fahlbusch R, Adams EF. 
Department of Neurosurgery, University of Erlangen-Nurnberg, Germany.

_Growth hormone releasing peptide (GHRP-6) is a synthetic hexapeptide which specifically stimulates secretion of growth hormone (GH) by pituitary somatotrophs._ The precise intracellular mechanism by which this is achieved has not been deciphered although it is known to involve protein kinase C (PKC) and Ca2+ but to be cAMP-independent. We have used cell cultures of human pituitary somatotrophinomas to demonstrate powerful effects of GHRP-6 on membrane phosphatidylinositol (PI) turnover, a second messenger system which leads to activation of PKC and mobilisation of intracellular Ca2+ reserves. Incubation of somatotrophinoma cells with GHRP-6 led to a dose-dependent stimulation of rate of PI turnover. GH secretion was increased in parallel. Effects were discernable after only 15 minutes incubation and rose to a maximum at 2 hours. PI turnover was stimulated by GHRP-6 in 8 of 8 tumours examined, effects ranging from 2.1 - 7.9 fold increases. Stimulation of GH secretion by GHRP-6 was independent of presence of gsp oncogenes, emphasising the cAMP-independent nature of its effects. These results provide evidence that the GH-stimulatory effects of GHRP-6 are achieved through activation of the PI second messenger system and thus support earlier findings that PKC and Ca2+ play central roles in mediating the effects of GHRP-6.

----------


## Carlito B

Hexarelin is more potent and stacked with GHRP-6 is a lot more stronger than GHRH ( growth hormone releasing hormone )

C

----------

